# ND Antelope



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I live in Bismarckk and new to the area, I was wondering how far I would have to travel (east,west,north,south) to find some good antelope hunting for this coming fall? :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been told south, close to the SD border and west. I plan on giving it a valiant shot this year and am also new to the area.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

in the sw corner of the state is about the best as far as numbers and nice bucks. Don't know about land access though.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

SW has some of the highest numbrs, but land access can be hard. There are antelope in Morton Co right across the river from you, we even have a few on the east side of the river, but most of the more populated antelope range starts at least a good hour west of the MO river. Check out the hunting units on the game and fish web site, you can get an idea of population based on the number of tags given out for each unit.

Not to dampen your spirits but I would not be to hopeful this year as the hard winter has pushed a lot of them out of the state from what I have heard so tag numbers will probably go down. ND is a fringe area for antelope so they fluctuate a lot for population based on the weather. Tags are limited and it usually takes a few years to get drawn for a buck if thats what you want. It is easier to get a doe tag if you put that as your first pick if you just want to experience hunting them. They are very fun IMO and my favorite to hunt. I usually get a doe tag here and a buck tag in WY. However last year I started to apply for a buck here again for fun. Good luck and feel free to ask more questions if you need to.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Antalope should move out of the state every year. They don't but many do. They are like ducks and geese, they go south for the winter.

Are you bow of rifle hunting?

You shoulden't have any trouble finding some land to chaise goats on. Yes you will drive by many nice goats on posted stuff, but you will find land!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

If you are bow hunting you can get an any tag over the counter and for rifle hunting some units you can apply first choice buck and second doe and still get a do and earn the bonus points toward getting a buck. As far as permision I find it to be a lot easier to get on land compared to deer and pheasants. Antelope hunting is a blast and I look forward to going every year even for a doe.


----------

